# 2018 domane alr



## vurtualife (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone test/consider the Domane ALR? Not yet available as frameset only, but seems to be a very good deal for anyone considering aluminum vs. lower-end carbon frame.

Here's the ALR 5 with Shimano 105 disc:

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/bikes/road-bikes/performance-road/domane/domane-alr/domane-alr-5-disc/p/1407000-2018/?colorCode=black


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Trek Emonda ALR Frameset - www.trekbicyclesuperstore.com

Looks like some dealers have access to it already. I'd probably be tempted and spend the extra $500 for the Domane SL frameset.


----------



## vurtualife (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep - saw that, except that's the Emonda ALR frameset, not the Domane.
I haven't seen the 2018 Frameset available yet.


----------

